# Alt battery and charge options for Harmony 880?



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*I have a question. Will the Harmony 880 charge from its USB cable and is the cable a standard mini USB? Lastly what devices use the same battery? I have heard Nokia BLB1 is the same. Confirmations?*


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe the battery will charge via the usb cable, though I've never tried it.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes it is a standard mini USB cable but I do not think it will charge from it. 
Not sure what non logitech devices use that battery but I know there are other logitech devices that use it.

Are you looking for an alternate way to charge the battery in your remote? Check on ebay, there are people that sell a replacement battery with a stand alone charger for about $20, if you are having problems it might be worth giving it a shot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if those charging stations that you just place the device onto would work? They work on cell phones and mp3 players.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I wonder if those charging stations that you just place the device onto would work? They work on cell phones and mp3 players.


Those 'power mat' chargers require a custom pack to be added to the device (they usually look like and double as a case) so some company would have to make something like that for the 880.


----------

